# INCOG Eclipse Holster



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I got my INCOG Eclipse in today for my Glock 19. I had ordered one a few years ago, but canceled the order b/c it just took entirely too long to get, but admittedly, I didn't pay attention to their posted lead times before I ordered. I have been happy with the BladeTech KLIPT IWB ambi-holster, and frankly just did not see the value in the INCOG. However,

This is a very well made holster. The felt-like lining on the outside really gives it a great feeling next to the skin, or it grips well to other clothing. The kydex is nice and thick, but not too thick, and it is snug. Fits the pistol like a glove. Love the clips which can be used for a tucked or untucked set up. What I really like about the clip system is they are sturdy, and allow for a quick, one-handed operation. Huge convenience feature for me.

I have the all black version seen in the middle:

Edge Works INCOG ECLIPSE

Well worth the money!


----------



## jubal1216 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ive had one for a couple of years for a G19 and love it problem is they dont have much variety aside from Glock and Smith and Wesson. I wish they would make one for my Walther Ppq M2. You would think such a quality holster would have a lot of peaople asking for more options. Anyway glad your happy w it. Its hard to wear anything after you get spoiled by one


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

jubal1216 said:


> Ive had one for a couple of years for a G19 and love it problem is they dont have much variety aside from Glock and Smith and Wesson. I wish they would make one for my Walther Ppq M2. You would think such a quality holster would have a lot of peaople asking for more options. Anyway glad your happy w it. Its hard to wear anything after you get spoiled by one


Check back. They have actually updated their offerings.


----------

